# nursery/child care in Italy



## GARYDAVIES

Hi,

Does anyone know what the set-up is for nurseries/child care for 18 month olds?

I hear children are entitled to free places from a set age but will my 18 month old be covered & does anyone know if we have to pay what costs will be & what the times are etc?

Anything else of note for childcare/nurseries would be great thanks!


----------



## maleena

GARYDAVIES said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know what the set-up is for nurseries/child care for 18 month olds?
> 
> I hear children are entitled to free places from a set age but will my 18 month old be covered & does anyone know if we have to pay what costs will be & what the times are etc?
> 
> Anything else of note for childcare/nurseries would be great thanks!


Hi 
I found this while looking for info on school for my children. it is on the rome.angloinfo website.
Childcare in Italy
Small children can be looked after in a variety of ways: by childminders and in playgroups or day nurseries. These facilities are sometimes run by the comune and frequently by private organisations.

Nurseries run by the commune are called asile nido and are for children aged three months to three years. Places are not guaranteed for each child and cost will depend on the parents' joint income. Asile nido have an excellent reputation in Italy and are often of a higher standard than private nurseries. The meals are planned by a dietician and are renowned. Asile nido are typically open from 09:00-16:00 but can have longer hours for working parents.


----------



## GARYDAVIES

Hi Thanks Maleena,

We are due to go over to Italy in 2 weeks so we will check with the local commune of the asile nido's in the local area.

Have you moved yet or is it this summer you go?


----------



## maleena

GARYDAVIES said:


> Hi Thanks Maleena,
> 
> We are due to go over to Italy in 2 weeks so we will check with the local commune of the asile nido's in the local area.
> 
> Have you moved yet or is it this summer you go?


Yeah we go to Florence in Summer, We cant wait. A little apprehensive but looking forward to it. 
I just have to organise return tickets (that can be changed), i got really cheap tickets to go to italy, but we have to have return ones. we have organised a house in a lovely town outside florence and i have to enrol the children into the local public school too. very hard doing things from here, but someone from the AWA has offered to check out a few things for us over there.
So let us know how it goes when you get there.


----------



## eva ellis

Hi Maleena, I am also trying to get my Aussie kids into school in Florence and have been liaising with the Education Office of the consulate of Italy in Brisbane and they are extremely helpful.. They will contact schools for you if you don't speak Italian well enough and they also inform you of what you need in terms of paperwork etc. My kids are aged 14 and 9 and I have a 1 year old. I am actually wondering if there are such things as playgroups where the parents accompany the kids so they can socialise with other small children. We leave in a few weeks and everything including visas and schools has taken so long to organise that it is all happening at the last minute. Hopefully all will work out. If I can help with anything please ask.


----------



## maleena

eva ellis said:


> Hi Maleena, I am also trying to get my Aussie kids into school in Florence and have been liaising with the Education Office of the consulate of Italy in Brisbane and they are extremely helpful.. They will contact schools for you if you don't speak Italian well enough and they also inform you of what you need in terms of paperwork etc. My kids are aged 14 and 9 and I have a 1 year old. I am actually wondering if there are such things as playgroups where the parents accompany the kids so they can socialise with other small children. We leave in a few weeks and everything including visas and schools has taken so long to organise that it is all happening at the last minute. Hopefully all will work out. If I can help with anything please ask.


hi eva,
i will get in contact with italian consulate too. we are going to Incisa. but for playgroups, join the American Womens assoc (Italy American Women's Club & Newcomers Clubs Directory) and send them a message. you will not believe how quickly you get replies, they are all so nice and they dont care that we are not american... i joined them because i couldnt find any australian groups that were helpful, might have to start one when we get there.
anyway stay in contact, might be able to meet up when we finally get there.
oh yeah Firenze Moms 4 Moms is on Facebook they are very helpful too.


----------



## eva ellis

Thanks Maleena, I will check out these sites. Good luck with the schools and yes, it would be fun to meet up there. Eva


----------

